# Reinigungsroboter im Schwimmteich



## heiblmeier (6. Apr. 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand von Euch Erfahrung mit Reinigungsrobotern für Schwimmteiche?
Unser Teich ist ca. 25 x 20m und 3m tief. Es ist ein Folienteich mit 40 Grand Böschungs-
winkel und der Boden ist eben. Die Folie wurde faltenfrei verlegt.
Am Teich ist eine 4 Kammer-Filteranlage angeschlossen, das Wasser läuft über einen Bachlauf wieder in den Teich. Das Pflanzbeet ist seperat, der Teich hat keine Flachwasserzone.
Es ist ein etwas größerer Teich und die Reinigung erfordert daher viel Zeit.
Mit selbstfahrenden Bodensaugern (angeschlossen an die Filteranlage) habe ich bereits schlechte Erfahrung gemacht.
Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## karsten. (6. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Reinigungsroboter im Schwimmteich*

Hallo

Das schon gelesen ?

Stefan hat allerdings einen GFK-Pool

mfG


----------



## heiblmeier (6. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Reinigungsroboter im Schwimmteich*

Hallo,

ich konnte leider keine Antwort auf meine Frage finden.
Bei dieser Größe fallen eine Menge Blätter in den Teich und diese
müssen halt wieder mal raus. Es gibt drei Bodenabläufe von je 300mm in die Filterkammer
(über Schwerkraft), aber das reicht nur im Umkreis von 50cm pro Ablauf.

Danke
Helmut


----------

